# [Wet Thumb Forum]-red cabomba - side view



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

very beautiful! Now I need to get some stems of this plant into my tank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice, love all the pearling!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

amazing


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm gonna have to get some now


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice foto!


----------

